# Wood Racing 2000 TJ restoration and modifications



## MarkWood (Sep 14, 2013)

Jeeps about to he home and im gonna start returning it to its former glory made the first step this week by buying a hard top for it. 

View attachment 20130913_182652.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 14, 2013)

How much did the hard top set you back? I bet quite a bit. I've been looking for one for a few years.


----------



## MarkWood (Sep 14, 2013)

$900 I been lookin for one for a few years and until I found this one the cheapest I have seen was $1200. I thought it was a good deal, but $900 still aint easy to come by. Now I need some hard doors to go with it.


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 11, 2013)

New Rubber. I've decided to stick with 31x10.50x15 and no lift for the time being. I've never understood why people lift and put bigger tires under something without being able to do the other necessary upgrades such as gears or in some cases axle upgrades are needed first. My Jeep does what I need it to for the time being so I am going to do other upgrades before the lift. I also will never again tear a rig apart with hopes of a massive build that never happens. So I will concentrate on new doors and new windshield next. then I will probably build my front bumper and complete my rear bumper while I am planning and gathering parts. 

View attachment 051 (2).jpg


View attachment 052 (2).jpg


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh and obviously I will need to address the spare tire mount........I mounted the best of my old 31x10.50's as a spare but it would not go on the tailgate mount correctly so I bolted it on backward for the time being, I checked one of the 31's mounted on the american racers to be sure it would bolt up before I did it but apparently the back spacing is different on the stock jeep wheels and it wont work so I will probably end up finding another american racer wheel for the spare or buy 5 new wheels all together.


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 11, 2013)

The tires I went with are Kenya Klevar M/T's they are not a high end tire but I looked them up online and read some reviews and saw no negative comments on them and for the $580.00 mounted and balanced that I spent I thought it was a good buy I am happy with them so far and will keep ya'll updated on the Off road use as soon as I have a chance to try them.


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2013)

Are the tires loud?


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 11, 2013)

They do have a bit of a humm to them but not as bad as I thought they would be not very noticeable with the windows up. I dont think I would hear them at all with hard doors.


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 17, 2013)

I totally agree with you about the lift.  if it does what you need it to the lift is wasted.  the only reason to lift  a jeep is to get bigger tires under it.  if you aren't going any bigger on the tires the lift is not necessary.  I ran my old yj out in utah with 31 10.50 tires and it got me through some pretty cool trails, and I drove it from my house to moab.  I did not need to trailer it, so that is my goal for my new yj as well.  31 x 10.50 tires.  I may do the ome 2 inch lift because the ride is much nicer with ome springs but I am not lifting it any more than I have to.  btw I think the tires look good on there.


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Mustang, 
I would like to eventually go to a 35 tire but still with as little lift as possible but bigger tires require regearing and more power which is not in the budget at the moment so I will wait.

I did find some hard doors today for $600 only thing is they have been line-xed not sure if thats what I want he also has a windshield frame with good glass in it which I need so I may see if I can work a deal with him for the doors and windshield.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been looking for hard doors and a hardtop for my YJ. I can find every color but red for the doors. I would probably use it more in the winter if I could get away from the soft top.

I'm with MG, I've been looking real hard at OME springs, but every time I get some mad money saved up, stuff happens...which makes me mad...


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2013)

I have the hard top and doors but rarely use them. If you were closer I'd let you borrow them for the winter. But if you were closer you probably wouldn't need them.


----------



## havasu (Oct 18, 2013)

You have any TJ tops in your garage Chris?


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2013)

Nope especially after you have been scaring off all the animals.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 6, 2013)

Can I put any taller springs under my tj without changing anything else?


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah but not much taller.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 7, 2013)

how much? 2 inches?


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 7, 2013)

My rear springs are starting to sag and the rear sits uneven so I think its time for new springs and thought why not go taller if I can..........


----------



## Chris (Dec 12, 2013)

I would think 2" would be fine, might want to get an adjustable track bar or a relocation bracket but other then that I can't think of anything.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 13, 2013)

Thatw what I figured just wanted a second on that....


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 3, 2014)

So about 4 months ago the jeep trans slipped at take off from a dead stop. It didnt slip long just slipped then grabbed. It has since then got more frequent and now does it nearly every time I stop then take off. It never slips while going down the road only when I come to a complete stop then go. So im thinking its only in 1st gear. I also have wondered if it coild be the torque converter? Any thoughts?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 3, 2014)

Auto? Changed fluids and filter lately?


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 3, 2014)

30, 000 ago


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes auto...


----------



## Riff_Raff (Oct 4, 2014)

When we was po', we'd dump some stuff called 'Trans-Fusion' in.

Had alcohol to remove varnish, something to swell leaky seals, etc.

Sometimes the valve body becomes loose.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Oct 4, 2014)

WoodRacing said:


> how much? 2 inches?




May have to do a t/c drop to keep the driveshaft joints equally angled, or they really vibrate. Had to do that with my Rancho lift. I  later did the SYE.

Another option is a body lift/motor mount lift. gain, it keeps the ds angles proper.


----------

